# Dropbox PID

## kriz

Hallo.

Mit 'ps' bekomme ich eine andere PID von Dropbox als in /var/run/dropbox hinterlegt ist.

Deshalb beendet sich /etc/init.d/dropbox nicht sauber und gibt mir folgendes aus: 

```

 * Stopping dropbox ...

 * start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found

```

/etc/init.d/dropbox

```

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2012 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-misc/dropbox/files/dropbox.initd,v 1.2 2012/07/25 02:39:58 naota Exp $

PID_DIR=/var/run/dropbox

depend() {

    need localmount net

    after bootmisc

}

start() {

    local tmpnice="${NICE:+"--nicelevel "}${NICE}"

    local tmpionice="${IONICE:+"--ionice "}${IONICE}"

    local started=""

    mkdir -p ${PID_DIR}

    ebegin "Starting dropbox"

    for dbuser in ${DROPBOX_USERS}; do

   local homedir=$(eval echo ~${dbuser})

   if test -d "${homedir}" && \

       start-stop-daemon -S -b \

       -m --pidfile ${PID_DIR}/$dbuser.pid \

       ${tmpnice} ${tmpionice} \

       -u ${dbuser} -v \

       -e HOME=${homedir} \

       -x /opt/bin/dropbox; then

       started="${started} ${dbuser}"

   else

       eend $?

       eerror "Failed to start dropbox for ${dbuser}"

       if [ -n "${started}" ]; then

      eerror "Stopping already started dropbox"

      DROPBOX_USERS=${started} stop

       fi

       return 1

   fi

    done

    if [ -z "${started}" ];then

   eerror "No dropbox started"

   eend 1

    else

   eend 0

    fi

}

stop() {

    local retval=0

    ebegin "Stopping dropbox"

    for dbuser in ${DROPBOX_USERS}; do

   start-stop-daemon --stop \

       --pidfile ${PID_DIR}/${dbuser}.pid || retval=$?

    sleep 1

    done

    eend ${retval}

}

status() {

    for dbuser in ${DROPBOX_USERS}; do

   if [ -e ${PID_DIR}/${dbuser}.pid ] ; then

            echo "dropboxd for USER $dbuser: running."

   else

            echo "dropboxd for USER $dbuser: not running."

   fi

    done

}

```

Danke im Voraus....

----------

## kurisu

Sehr eigenartige Sache. Dein Init-Script gleicht dem Meinigen, das ich gegenwärtig mit =net-misc/dropbox-1.6.16 verwende. Ich nehme an, dass Du /etc/conf.d/dropbox individuell angepasst hast?

----------

## kriz

In /etc/conf.d/dropbox.conf habe ich lediglich den User, unter dem der Daemon laufen soll, angepasst.

```

# /etc/conf.d/dropbox.conf: config file for /etc/init.d/dropbox

# Users to run dropbox

DROPBOX_USERS="*myuser"

# integer [-20 .. 19 ] default 0

# change the priority of the server -20 (high) to 19 (low)

# see nice(1) for description

#NICE=0

# See start-stop-daemon(8) for possible settings

#IONICE=2

PID_DIR=/var/run/dropbox

```

----------

## kurisu

Mehr gibt es da auch nicht anzupassen. Sofern es kein Tippfehler Deinerseits war, fällt mir dazu höchstens noch ein, dass die fragliche Datei bei mir in der Tat ﻿/etc/conf.d/dropbox und nicht ﻿/etc/conf.d/dropbox.conf heißt.

----------

## kriz

Ja, natürlich /etc/conf.d/dropbox

----------

